# NO DOGS ALLOWED!!!



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

I know I can't be the only one who wants to bring my little one everywhere with me! Of course, most places are 'no pets allowed'. Where have YOU snuck your fluff in? 

Last night we went grocery shopping and Leila hung out in a purse-looking carrier in the cart. I think we're going to try out the movies on Wed. 

Anyone else...? 

Also, have you ever been caught/gotten in trouble? I'm new to all this toy dog stuff, but I'm very curious how much we can get away with with these teeny darlings (esp. if they're quiet and unassuming)


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

LOL Gigi's gone everywhere. But we never had to sneak her or got kicked out, I just simply ask an employee(and who doesn't love Gigi?) and they say sure. Gigi's quiet, non-shedding, can stay in an inclosed bag if needed. But heck, most of the time she just under arm or in a stroller(fully zipped so we won't have any annoying people stopping us) and she just sleeps. LOL Even food places and grocery stores. :blink: But mostly hotels, when we had to make short trips/stops. Boy, we've had some adventures last summer! :w00t: LOL We had to stay at certain hotels in rural areas(no pet hotels anywhere), also we could basically get in some hotels for free because my relative worked there, she even told us to bring Gigi(she has a maltese also so she understands) She said she sees so many small dogs snuck into the hotel, but she never tells on them though(she likes them too). LOL Gigi's good at not barking, she's knows the deal. :thumbsup: What dog?

Since we travel alot, I needed a small dog. And Gigi's perfect. We NEVER leave Gigi anywhere, wouldn't I do that to my kid, NOPE, wouldn't do it to Gigi. Even police have just told me, "There are no pets allowed but just zip her back up so they won't see her." LOL That's why the stroller allows accompanies us on every trip! LOL

And no, I've gone inside restaurants with a malt under arm and I've never been kicked out anyplace. Even Target and Walmart(they love her there). I've been kicked out of places being with some of my friends though... 

Got to love small dogs.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

i take remy everywhere with me, which often means sneaking him into establishments that do not allow dogs  

most dept stores, boutiques, drug stores etc allow dogs so i usually just walk him. but when i sneak into restaurants and supermarkets, he just hides inside the carrier.

it's been pretty easy and i never got caught


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

We snuck Emma ( when we had 1 Malt) in our Motel room- she slept in bed with us and used the wee wee pads, we got her in and out in her stroller- no one noticed, no one turned us in, she was a quiet angel.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have taken Matilda into Walmart many times in her carrier, like you I just put her in the cart where little kids sit, she's all zipped in and know one ever notices. I have also taken her into a casino restraurtant when she was a puppy, she did bark and I was ask to leave. I take her to the mall and many stores in her stroller, I always ask if it's ok. I haven't taken Button and Bows many places, I don't think she had ever been in a carrier and I don't want to take the chance.( she's a rescue) I do take the girls together in their stroller to outdoor places


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I haven't snuck mine into many places...I usually only take them if they are allowed to go such as outdoor restaurant patios, malls, etc. I have had to sneak Lacy into a grocery store to run in and get one thing. I've snuck into a hotel before too. Oh, and I used to sneak her into the building where we had our sorority meetings. Once we were in the meeting room I'd take her out of the bag but she technically wasn't allowed in the building. The only time I got kicked out was at Target..they used to let me bring Lacy in but then stopped. But that has been it. But like I've said..I don't sneak them in places they aren't allowed usually. I wouldn't sneak them in somewhere just because I wanted them with me. I'd only do it if it was necessary (like when I had to run in the grocery store..too dangerous and too hot to leave her in the car).


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Well....Mikey went to Sea World and the San Diego Zoo....uninvited LOL I use to tote him around in his Indogneeto bag. Never had a problem. Of course, he was the perfect dog.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Feb 22 2010, 09:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889141


> Well....Mikey went to Sea World and the San Diego Zoo....uninvited LOL I use to tote him around in his Indogneeto bag. Never had a problem. Of course, he was the perfect dog.[/B]


 My favorite place that I have snuck Cloud and Cameo in their indogneetos was the national museum of Quebec. They did great. I could get away with that with them. The loud mouths I have now could never do it.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I've snuck mine into a couple hotels when we had to stop and couldn't find one that was dog friendly. When we lived in Naples you could take them into Saks and most of the Waterside shoppes,I've been on 5th Ave and 3rd street Naples no problems. As long as the restaurants have outside dining ,no problem. I would take my girls,they'd share a chair and people would come up to see them. Never had anyone get upset. I would ask first in case people would be bothered.
Naples is a very dog friendly town,except for the beaches,no dogs allowed so I had to go to Bonita Springs to the dog beach. I've seen them in Walmart and at the home improvement places and I'd take them flying w/ me.

I had one hotel,I snuck Amy into,tell me as I was checkign out,"we allow dogs"...
I do online to www.dogfriendly.com,it's a great place to start planning a trip w/ a fluff.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Feb 23 2010, 10:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889141


> Well....Mikey went to Sea World and the San Diego Zoo....uninvited LOL I use to tote him around in his Indogneeto bag. Never had a problem. Of course, he was the perfect dog.[/B]


LOL- that is funny!!


Weekend before last, we spent a few days a hotel/spa here in Shanghai and we took Bisou (no hotels allow dogs in China)..but she was great..didn't bark once. I do take her to the grocery store sometimes..usually in her bag when I have to run in and get something. She's allowed in most of the boutiques here..but if I think someone is going to have a problem with her, I put her in her bag beforehand.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I had to bring Milo up to Dublin once but I hadn't gotten my full drivers licence so I took the train - dogs are allowed on the train however they must stay in a different carrige from passengers. I didn't want that - he was barely 5 months old and weighed about 4lbs so still tiny - I put him in his little carrier bag and put it on the seat beside me with the mesh side facing me - he was so good - the train journey was about 2.5 - 3hrs each way. on the way up he slept a lot but was awake a bit so I opened the carrier and stuck my hand in and petted him for a bit and on the way back he just slept as he was tired after a busy day :biggrin:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Poor Bella doesn't get to go out much anymore. When she was a puppy I used to sneak her in places and it got too stressful. Not to mention all the stuff I had to take for her when we'd go out was overwhelming. I had to have her bag of necessities, the carrier, and my purse. I'm pretty small so that was just too much. Now I've started going to the park to walk everyday and I'm hoping to get her a stroller and sneak her in with me. Pets aren't allowed but I'm hoping with the stroller I look like a "mom".


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Since Ollie is nearly 10 lbs he can't be "snuck" anywhere  And I actually prefer it that way. He gets out more than enough with me on our walking adventures


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

I put one of mine in a carrier and take them to school ball games. Once I'm in, I usually take her out of the bag because friends want to hold her. Nobody has ever said anything. I have been told to take them out of 2 hairdressers, but I didn't have them in a bag or anything. I also asked at a scrapbooking store one time if I could bring them in, if my daughter and I held them. They said absolutely not, in no uncertain terms, so since we were on vacation and it was way to hot to leave them in the car with the air off, my daughter and I had to go in at separate times.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I have had to sneak Bailey into hotels before while traveling and she did great. I also bring her into Home Depot & Lowes but I don't have to sneak her as they don't care if she is there. She is too big to try to sneak into a place in a carrier but I may be able to sneak Sophie into some places as she in a tiny one


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie is too big. Abbey is too loud. Tink is too scared.

so I take Ava many places with me....like the bank, drug stores, department & hardware stores. but not grocery stores or resteraunts, I just wouldn't do that. She falls asleep in her bag no matter where we go and is virtually undetected.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

i take Pearlan everywhere, except not in a bag,
i put her in a blankie & carry her in my arms. :heart: 
last night we went to meet friends for happy hour,
at a nice restaurant, she was seen by everybody, 
including the owner, no problem & everyone loved her!! :biggrin: 
she's been to movies (snuck in), restaurants, church, shopping, 
grocery stores (sometimes), Lowe's, target, etc.
& when people see her out they always comment on my "baby" :tender:


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

This is one of those subjects I always get in trouble for commenting on, but one I have very strng feelings about. Over the years it has been discussed regularly. I understand how hard it is to go places without the pups but I have never taken one of my dogs to a place it's not allowed. 

Some restrictions make no sense; parks, large public areas, stores that don't sell food, places like that. But there are many places that it does make sense; restaurants, grocery stores, closed areas where someone with a animal hair allergy might be exposed to a potentially life threatening allegen. Or places where the Public Health law exposes the business owner to a large fine if an animal is found. 

My family owns a number of restaurants and if you sneak your dog in and the Health Department discovers the animal inside the restaurant you are not the one who will be fined, the restaurant owner will. I was in a movie theater once and the young girl in front of me started wheezing and having difficulty breathing, an ambulance was called and she taken to the hospital with a severe allergic reaction. Turned out the person sitting next to her had a small dog in a bag on the floor. Just sitting next to the person was enough to trigger a reaction. 

When you sneak your pup into a hotel that specifically says no pets you are leaving behind allergens for the next unsuspecting patron. WHen Hotels allow animals they generally use one block of rooms as "animal" friendly and leave other rooms pet free. 

Maltese are "hypoallergic" you say, well hypo doesn't mean NON and if a person is sensitive enough even a Maltese will set them of. Besides dogs are dogs. WHere do you draw the line; breed, size, length of fur. Your dog might be perfectly behaved in a bag under the table. But what about the poorly behaved pit bull that someone wants to drag along with them. 

Our dogs are "cleaner", "better behaved", "worthy of an exception"; at least we think they are. But every dog owner thinks that. 

So I just ask that next time you sneak you dog into someplace stop and think about the "worst case scenario". It may be perfectly ok to run into WalMart to pick something up and leave without anyone being the wiser but there are places that it really isn't appropriate to do that. Just because our pups are adorable and wonderful doesn't give us the right to break the rules.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm also with puppymom on this one. I love my Dora but just because I think she's the cutest thing in the world, that doesn't mean she and I get to do whatever we want. It's actually made me look for things to do with her and it forces me outside more, which is a good thing.  This weekend we're going to the Botanical Gardens....they had a speical this winter where you can take your puppy to the gardens. We stayed a weekend at a state park because they had pet friendly lodging and it was so fun when we took her on a hike and she got an up close look at some deer. I'm looking forward to warmer weather when Dora can go out and do more things with us, but in the meantime I won't be sneaking her into the movies just because. I think she'd rather be at home anyway.

I'm allergic to dogs and cats, actually. I love my cat but he makes me sneeze and itch and wheeze. I love Dora but even though she's not a highly allergenic pet, I still get watery eyes after too many kisses, and my husband gives her all of her baths because it makes me break out. I'm not so bad that someone's maltese in a purse beside me would cause me problems but it might for someone else. I would hate it if all of a sudden it was ok to bring their dogs to restaurants and then it wasn't fun to go out to eat anymore because I break out in hives and wheeze.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm all about taking them with, whether you have to sneak them in bags or not! That's good you're getting her used to going with you. Get a stroller too, it's great for the places you don't have to sneak, and much more convenient than a bag. I've been officially caught just two times I think in the 4 and a half years I've had Perri, and he's been pretty much everywhere. 
For restaurants I get a booth so he can go on the seat beside me and I can block the mesh window when the server comes. So I don't take him if I'm going with a lot of people or to a place that doesn't have many booths bc one he would be very apparent with the bag sitting on a chair at a table and two I want him to be able to see me; I don't think it would be nice to make him sit under the table where he doesn't know what is going on. Of course I'm sure lots of servers have turned a blind eye - he's not a tiny dog so he doesn't have tiny little bags. But by kind of hiding him in the booth I think it's easier for them to do so. I also take him to the movies a lot. He stays in his bag until the lights go down and then I take him out and he sleeps on a blanket on my lap. I don't take him to the really long ones, or loud action ones, or if I'm going to one during opening week where it's crowded. 
Have fun with her - hope the movie went well tonight if you took her!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (puppymom @ Feb 24 2010, 12:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889786


> This is one of those subjects I always get in trouble for commenting on, but one I have very strng feelings about. Over the years it has been discussed regularly. I understand how hard it is to go places without the pups but I have never taken one of my dogs to a place it's not allowed.
> 
> Some restrictions make no sense; parks, large public areas, stores that don't sell food, places like that. *But there are many places that it does make sense; restaurants, grocery stores, closed areas where someone with a animal hair allergy might be exposed to a potentially life threatening allegen. Or places where the Public Health law exposes the business owner to a large fine if an animal is found. *
> 
> ...


Wow, Great post!! I admit I have been guilty of sneaking (both successfully on some occasions and unsuccessfully on others) AND desperately trying to sneak Mia into places with me. But, in hindsight, I thought that was rather selfish of me, not to mention, breaking the law. :brownbag: I like the points you raised, and thought they were* logical* and well written. Many people do not realize that when merchants allow you to bring in certain dogs (usu small toy dogs) but do not allow bigger dogs (i.e., pitbulls) it opens the door for all kind of law suits.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Feb 25 2010, 01:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890264


> QUOTE (puppymom @ Feb 24 2010, 12:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889786





> This is one of those subjects I always get in trouble for commenting on, but one I have very strng feelings about. Over the years it has been discussed regularly. I understand how hard it is to go places without the pups but I have never taken one of my dogs to a place it's not allowed.
> 
> Some restrictions make no sense; parks, large public areas, stores that don't sell food, places like that. *But there are many places that it does make sense; restaurants, grocery stores, closed areas where someone with a animal hair allergy might be exposed to a potentially life threatening allegen. Or places where the Public Health law exposes the business owner to a large fine if an animal is found. *
> 
> ...


Wow, Great post!! I admit I have been guilty of sneaking (both successfully on some occasions and unsuccessfully on others) AND desperately trying to sneak Mia into places with me. But, in hindsight, I thought that was rather selfish of me, not to mention, breaking the law. :brownbag: I like the points you raised, and thought they were* logical* and well written. Many people do not realize that when merchants allow you to bring in certain dogs (usu small toy dogs) but do not allow bigger dogs (i.e., pitbulls) it opens the door for all kind of law suits.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Alice makes a great point. Store owners can be sued for discriminating (i.e. not treating one customer the same as another) and this might make it even harder to bring pets into places. Please remember that its important to respect the private businesses of others as there are rules and regulations that they must adhere to in order to continue their business.

By ignoring signs, and being sneaky about how we bring them into stores, we (as a collective group) are sending a message that we know/agree that they don't belong in the store but that we are above the law. Then, when a group does lobby for lesser restrictions on where animals may go, they may run into resistance because shop owners may feel that dog owners are not going to listen to any rules that are put in place - and this hurts everyone!

You will be amazed at the places that will permit you to bring your dog in - if you merely ask. More often than not, business owners want YOU to be HAPPY because they WANT your business!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

well now i have 3 malts i cant really ''sneak'' them in anywhere lol sometimes thats what i miss about having only 1 child! I liked taking bella everywhere. When it was just bella i used to take her into shops (like clothes shops, paper shops etc) just in her bag. I didnt really bother to hide her, she just used to sleep in her bag mostly anyway. Nobody ever said anything there had never actually been a no dogs sign) When we got mya she was SO tiny next to the other 2 we couldnt leave her home alone with them so i took her in my own bag to the food shop - she did stick her head out the side though when we got to the check out but i dont think the girl could honestly workout if it was real or a toy  so she didnt say anything! :biggrin:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (puppymom @ Feb 24 2010, 12:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889786


> This is one of those subjects I always get in trouble for commenting on, but one I have very strng feelings about. Over the years it has been discussed regularly. I understand how hard it is to go places without the pups but I have never taken one of my dogs to a place it's not allowed.
> 
> Some restrictions make no sense; parks, large public areas, stores that don't sell food, places like that. *But there are many places that it does make sense; restaurants, grocery stores, closed areas where someone with a animal hair allergy might be exposed to a potentially life threatening allegen. Or places where the Public Health law exposes the business owner to a large fine if an animal is found. *
> 
> ...


Great post! You did bring up some good points. 

As I've said before, many places they may not allow dogs (ie pitts) allow my Gigi because she is enclosed, totally sanitary. Even food places do, shame on those owners. LOL Just kidding 
I'm probably sure if someone had a quiet pitbull that could fit in a stroller, they would allow them in as well, but since you can't really make that in a law, to make it easier they just ban all dogs.(But who wants to push around/carry a 100 dog places with them? Not me! LOL) Let me tell ya, that stroller is a life saver when traveling, since there's no option to leave Gigi home!  

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Feb 25 2010, 02:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890275


> You will be amazed at the places that will permit you to bring your dog in - if you merely ask. More often than not, business owners want YOU to be HAPPY because they WANT your business![/B]


I sooo agree, they want OUR money! So thats probably why they let us always slide. LOL

We do have old threads like this, but since yall brought it up, I guess it's appropriate to ask now as I've always been curious...
Are service dogs restricted to places as well? You know, those heavy shedding labs, goldens, shephards, ect. I mean, what if someone was survirely allergic to dogs?


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 25 2010, 01:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890342


> We do have old threads like this, but since yall brought it up, I guess it's appropriate to ask now as I've always been curious...
> Are service dogs restricted to places as well? You know, those heavy shedding labs, goldens, shephards, ect. I mean, what if someone was survirely allergic to dogs?[/B]


No - all service dogs are always allowed in any place. That would be a clear form of discrimination if they did not allow a person with a disability to bring in their service dog. Service dogs are not hidden, so people who may have an allergy will be aware to stay away. 

I have "snuck" Jax into several places - but they always know he's there and just don't care (Home Depot for example). I don't really have to worry about it much here. We have many places that are dog friendly. There are malls here that have little dog signs on the doors saying "Pet friendly". Almost every restaurant has an outdoor eating area to accommodate dogs - some even have a doggy menu!  

I don't take him into government buildings (post office for example), inside restaurants or grocery stores. My boyfriend was upset because I wouldn't take Jax into a restaurant to eat, instead we sat outside on their patio and it was kind of cold!  Jax is quiet as a mouse in his carrier and no one would have known in a poorly lit booth of a restaurant, but I would - so it didn't happen.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I didn't realize the impact of sneaking dogs or falsely claiming to have a service dog until I was involved with one. People with service animals are given a hard time even though it is against the law. Most carry a copy of the Americans with Disabilities Act.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (puppymom @ Feb 25 2010, 01:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889786


> This is one of those subjects I always get in trouble for commenting on, but one I have very strng feelings about. Over the years it has been discussed regularly. I understand how hard it is to go places without the pups but I have never taken one of my dogs to a place it's not allowed.
> 
> Some restrictions make no sense; parks, large public areas, stores that don't sell food, places like that. But there are many places that it does make sense; restaurants, grocery stores, closed areas where someone with a animal hair allergy might be exposed to a potentially life threatening allegen. Or places where the Public Health law exposes the business owner to a large fine if an animal is found.
> 
> ...


Good post! You're right and honestly this really makes me rethink taking her to some places.

I do have a friend who is highly allergic to dogs/cats and he can't even be in the same room as Bisou, as he'll start itching, tearing up etc.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I believe that service dogs must be allowed EVERYWHERE. I am an RN at a Hospital as well as a Paramedic with a local Ambulance. Both of my places of employment allow service dogs free access. 

The difference is that service dogs are not hidden, they are out in the open. Which means if I entering a restaurant or a movie theater the dog is in plain sight and if I have a problem being near the dog I am free to sit in a different area. The business owner is not subject to fines because the animal is allowed by law. People who sneak animals in places like that actually make it more difficult for legitimate service animals because the business owner become suspicious and resentful


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Feb 25 2010, 06:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890393


> I didn't realize the impact of sneaking dogs or falsely claiming to have a service dog until I was involved with one. People with service animals are given a hard time even though it is against the law. Most carry a copy of the Americans with Disabilities Act.[/B]


Jackie, I would agree with you 100% You said it better than I could have. We carry a laminated card with the ADA on it and I also inform the inquirer that it is illegal to ask for what purpose the service dog is for or to demand certifications as they do not actually exist (they are not federally required)

QUOTE (puppymom @ Feb 25 2010, 08:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890426


> I believe that service dogs must be allowed EVERYWHERE. I am an RN at a Hospital as well as a Paramedic with a local Ambulance. Both of my places of employment allow service dogs free access.
> 
> The difference is that service dogs are not hidden, they are out in the open. Which means if I entering a restaurant or a movie theater the dog is in plain sight and if I have a problem being near the dog I am free to sit in a different area. The business owner is not subject to fines because the animal is allowed by law. People who sneak animals in places like that actually make it more difficult for legitimate service animals because the business owner become suspicious and resentful[/B]


This is also true. We have stopped visiting places because of the comments made by owners of stores or have left their store empty handed.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I also have part of the ADA on a laminated ID card for Soda...and sometimes I just hand it to people and tell the, to let me know if they have questions. Airline staff are some of the worst. They see a small dog and demand it be in a bag.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Feb 25 2010, 08:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890461


> I also have part of the ADA on a laminated ID card for Soda...and sometimes I just hand it to people and tell the, to let me know if they have questions. Airline staff are some of the worst. They see a small dog and demand it be in a bag.[/B]


I had no idea that Soda was a service dog. That is really awesome


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

The only place I tend to sneak Wolfie is to the local elementary school to pick up my son.

Dogs aren't allowed but I tuck him in my hoodie jacket and if anyone mentions him not belonging....I say "Dog? What dog?" and stuff his little head down as they watch.

It works there so far.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (puppymom @ Feb 25 2010, 04:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889786


> This is one of those subjects I always get in trouble for commenting on, but one I have very strng feelings about. Over the years it has been discussed regularly. I understand how hard it is to go places without the pups but I have never taken one of my dogs to a place it's not allowed.
> 
> Some restrictions make no sense; parks, large public areas, stores that don't sell food, places like that. But there are many places that it does make sense; restaurants, grocery stores, closed areas where someone with a animal hair allergy might be exposed to a potentially life threatening allegen. Or places where the Public Health law exposes the business owner to a large fine if an animal is found.
> 
> ...


Agree - I have never taken either of mine to a place they are not welcome. I know H & D would be MUCH happier at home alone, than being stuck in a bag/stroller or whatever.


----------

